# Shooter!?



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I know he's a shooter with general archery tag, I just hope he walks by in the day light.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice! Good luck gettin in on him!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great Buck, good luck!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, he is a shooter!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Archery, Muzzy, or Rifle, that's a definite shooter! Hope you get him!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

No.....give him another year or two. PASS!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pass, that would be a tough one to drag through all of the brush and trees.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there. good luck.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bowdacious said:


> No.....give him another year or two. PASS!


Yeah his fronts need a little more time.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa! Good luck!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL there are no big bucks in Utah


----------

